# Ravel - Robert Casadesus



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just picked up a CD of Robert performing nearly all of Ravel's piano works. It is fantastic, I love the playing, articulate, passionate, lovely, haunting, and mesmerizing. How I adore the Impressionist movement in music!

Bravo!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Has anyone else listened to this at all?

It's very good!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I know his Mozart recordings, that's all, sorry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I know his Mozart recordings, that's all, sorry.


What did you think of those?


----------

